# evenflo triumph advance discontinued??



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

After all my research, I decided on an EFTA. But now that we're going to buy it, BRU (where we could get the best deal with a coupon) is no longer carrying any DLX and only 2 (deeply discounted) LX online. They have a DLX in the store but it's on clearance and I doubt it's still there. They do have one of the new EFTA65's that just came out but honestly I don't like it. The fabric isn't as cushy (I noticed this with different color options on the regular EFTA as well) and it's more expensive for what appears to be the same harness height, so I know my tall baby won't make it to 65 lbs in it.

Is the EFTA being discontinued? Why is it so hard to find? I can't find it at any of the other major stores that carry baby products except BuyBuyBaby and they only have the LX.

Help?
Thanks.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

FWIW there are almost no 65lb seats that would get an average kid to 65lbs.

Don't know on that one being discontinued- but bummer!

-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Nautilus will get most kids to 65#, and the Radian and the TrueFit might get some kids close to 65# (not all, not even most, but some).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
The Nautilus will get most kids to 65#, and the Radian and the TrueFit might get some kids close to 65# (not all, not even most, but some).









Hence the almost.









-Angela


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know if it's being discontinued or not, but if your store did have one left, it can't hurt to call the store and ask if it's still there, and see if they'd be willing to hold it for you. If you have any other BRU stores in your area, you can call them, too.


----------



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

I think Target is still carrying that carseat.


----------



## lundaylove (Jul 19, 2010)

They are not discountinuing this seat, they are just gearing up for the release of the ETA65, it will rear face to 40lbs and then forward face to 65lbs. Same seat just made better =) It has been released in some areas and should be in all stores by the end of August, i would think.


----------

